# more rocks or less rocks?



## studmuffin (Mar 23, 2009)

i want to add more to my tank, and i've heard that more rocks mean even aggression displacement BUT *** also heard of that having less rock so there is no cave to claim and fight over will help out too.

what do you guys think?

i have a 55 gallon with

1 johanni
3 cobalt blues
3 red zebras
1 BB zebra


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

I think you should get more similar temperment mbunas in there. the #s help alot w/ aggression and actually make them less stressed. Like a crackhead, Mbunas love their rocks(mbuna means "of the rock") Its alot less interesting to watch mbunas swim back and forth in an empty tank in my opinion.


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to agree with fancy diver that you should add more stock to your tank that will help with the aggression trouble you are having. You can hold a good number of fish in a 55gal depending upon the amount of filtration that you have. As for the rocks you want to have an abundant amount of caves an places for the fish to stake out their territories, mbuna are very territorial and this will also help with the aggression problem you are having.


----------



## studmuffin (Mar 23, 2009)

fancy diver said:


> I think you should get more similar temperment mbunas in there. the #s help alot w/ aggression and actually make them less stressed. Like a crackhead, Mbunas love their rocks(mbuna means "of the rock") Its alot less interesting to watch mbunas swim back and forth in an empty tank in my opinion.


im not having to much aggression for the moment, i have a picture and video of my tank on the site somewhere and i think i got a decent amount of rocks, but i do plan on adding more rocks.

i just wanted to see if adding fewer but bigger rocks might be okay.

i do plan on adding more i just need to get back in town from college,

what would you suggest? i want to overstock the tank to help with any aggression that is sure to arise. I currently have 2 pengiun 200 biowheel.


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

Your going to need in my opinion to add a canister filter, I would suggest an heiem 2236 and your 2 HOB filters. The 2 HOB would be mainly for mechanical filtration and the canister for biological filtration. It doesn't hut to over filter because cichlids are very dirty and it will cut down on your maintenance you'll only have to lightly clean the filter pads in the canister about every 6 weeks and your HOB filters every couple of weeks.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the tempermant of this fish you have are about the same for each....if u wanted to curb aggression add more of each species but not too many as u only have a 55G...and ure feeding habbit can help as well...feed less often...and temp helps...78 deg. fish will be less aclined to bully fish at a water temp of 80 deg. they are more active and digest food quicker


----------



## studmuffin (Mar 23, 2009)

RICHARD_STUDEBAKER said:


> Your going to need in my opinion to add a canister filter, I would suggest an heiem 2236 and your 2 HOB filters. The 2 HOB would be mainly for mechanical filtration and the canister for biological filtration. It doesn't hut to over filter because cichlids are very dirty and it will cut down on your maintenance you'll only have to lightly clean the filter pads in the canister about every 6 weeks and your HOB filters every couple of weeks.
> Hope this helps.


*** never owned a canister before, but i do plan on getting one now!


----------



## studmuffin (Mar 23, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> the tempermant of this fish you have are about the same for each....if u wanted to curb aggression add more of each species but not too many as u only have a 55G...and ure feeding habbit can help as well...feed less often...and temp helps...78 deg. fish will be less aclined to bully fish at a water temp of 80 deg. they are more active and digest food quicker


oh really, hmm i better lower my temp then cause its sitting at around 80 degrees!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

lets see some rock pics


----------

